# UV-C



## bibabim (19. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Leute.. 
Erstmal ein "Hallo", denn ich bin neu hier, und will euch erstmal mit ein paar Fragen bombadieren.
Kurz zu meinem Teich: Ich habe einen Folienteich, der ist ca 30qm groß, und hat an der tiefsten Stelle ca 1,80m.
Einen Filter habe ich mir selbst gebaut, aus einem 120 Lieter Faß (Filtermatten, zulauf 100er KG), welches dann in ein 1000 Liter Fass fließt (voll mit so Bio Zeug, mit großer oberfläche für Bakterien, über 3x100er KG-Rohre) , von dort fließt es in ein halbiertes 2m im Durchmesser Weinfaß , welches voll ist mit Schwimmpflanzen (zulauf über 3x100er KG). Von dort aus läuft es durch einen Bachlauf wieder zurück in den Teich.(über 3x100er KG)
Skimmer habe ich auch.

So. So viel zu meinem Teich.

Jetzt kommt meine Frage:
Gibt es einen kostengünstigen UV-C den man als einfachen Durchlauf umbauen kann. Ich möchte nämlich keine weitere Pumpe installieren. Ich hätte mir das so vorgestellt:
Vom Weinfass läuft das Wasser ja über die 3 KG Rohre in den Bachlauf. Ich würde einfach bißchen tiefer als die 100ter Rohre ein 4tes 50er Loch bohren, mit einem 50er Rohr, welches dann durch einen UVC läuft, und dann in den Bachlauf?
Um gleich die Frage auszuschließen, warum ich das nicht direkt beim Einfauf in das erste Fass mache, ich habe eine 45.000 Liter Pumpe. Und ich dachte da an einen 55Watt UVC. Und sowas gibt es einfach nicht. Das größte ist glaub ich 110 Watt mit 30.000 Liter die Stunde.
Oder gibt es vielleicht eine UVC Lampe, die einfach nur das Wasser bestrahlt? 

Vielen Dank an alle...
MfG Dieter


----------



## rainthanner (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter, 

ich denke das Zauberwort heißt bei deinem Problem "*Bypass*". 

Aber da bekommst du sicher noch einige Antworten von denen, bei denen es so läuft.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Michael K (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter, im Bypass wird das nicht viel bringen.
Nehme eine Tauchlampe und gut ist.


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns.*

Mal eine generelle Frage von mir:
Warum möchtest du denn unbedingt einen UVC Brenner haben? :


----------



## bibabim (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Frank.
Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich habe meinen Teich jetzt schon das 3te Jahr.
Ich hatte eine Oase-Anlage, mit UVC, Aquamax 1200, und einem 16er Filter.
Da mein Teich viel in der Sonne ist, will ich damit die Schwebealgen vermeiden. Meine alte Anlage hatte das eigentlich ganz gut unter kontrolle gehabt, aber da hatte ich Fadenalgen hoch 10. Durch diese Imense Menge an Bakterien-Filtermaterial, denke und hoffe ich, das die Nährstoffe für diese Plagegeister eher gering bleiben.
Im Moment ist es so, das ich ihn gerade erst sauber gemacht habe, und meine neue Filteranlage in Betrieb genommen habe. Und ich wollte auf nummer sicher gehen, und weiß auch garnicht ob das alles so reicht wie ich es geplant habe.
Sagst du das man nicht unbedingt eine UVC braucht, um schönes klares Wasser zu haben?


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter,

ich hoffe, ich renne jetzt nicht in offene Messer wenn ich mal ja sage.  

Aber bevor ich jetzt näher darauf eingehe, wären ein paar mehr Infos zu deinem Teich nicht schlecht.

Wenns ein Schwimmteich ist, denke ich mal, das keine Fische drin sind, aber wie siehts mit Pflanzen aus? Gibts eine sogenannte Regenerationszone?
Ein Foto zur generellen Übersicht wäre dabei sehr hilfreich. Kannst du mal eins machen und einstellen?

Allerdings zu UVC-Brenner und Schwimmteich, können evtl. unsere Schwimmteichler mehr sagen. Vllt. liege ich mit meiner Aussage ja doch verkehrt. Schwimmteichbesitzer legen ja besonders hohen Wert auf klares Wasser denke ich mal. 
Warten wir mal ab, was die dazu sagen ...


----------



## bibabim (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Ja, mein Problem ist, warum ich auch so eine Starke Pumpe gekauft habe, das ich eigentlich viel zu wenig Kraut-zone habe, oder wie ihr es sagt "Regenerations-Zone". Da dachte ich kann ich das so bißchen wegmachen. Ich hatte früher nie Probleme mit Schwebealgen, nur mit Fadenalgen, doch als ich dann an die Fadenalgen mit Peroxyd dran bin, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr mit Fadenalgen, aber dann mit Schwebealgen. Da dachte ich kurzer Hand den Oase dreck weg, und was gescheites gebaut. Vorfilter für den groben Schmutz, am liebsten mit so nem Spaltsieb. Was natürlich bei diesem Pump-Volumen  nicht möglich war. War schonmal sehr frustrierend. 
Dann dachte ich pfeif ich auf Spaltsieb, und mache einfach ne Tonne mit 5x Filtermatten  a´5cm dick. Damit will ich den groben Schmutz rausholen, und dann halt wie schon geschrieben meine 1000 Liter Kunstoff Helix für Bakterienkultur. 
Meine Teichplanung ist auch nicht ideal. Ich gehe gleich ab dem Rand runter auf 1,80. Ich hätte lieber mehrer Stufen machen sollen, und hätte denn natürlich auch die Ränder mehr bepflanzen können.
Hoffe mein selbstgebauter Filter kann das jetzt wegmachen. Hier mal ein Foto...
http://www.streetfighter-rheinfront.de/DSC008221.jpg

_EDIT by Annett: Zu großes Image in Link umgewandelt.... bitte lest doch auch mal die Anleitung, wie man richtig Bilder einstellt oder macht sie kleiner!_


----------



## Annett (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter,

ich hab mal das Image zum Link umgewandelt.
Max. bei uns zugelassene Größe sind 100Kb!

Zu Deinem Problem mit zu wenig Regenerationszone und Algen kann ich nur mal den Fachbeitrag von Stefan zitieren:


> Bleibt die Frage nach der Menge der Pflanzen. Die Pflanzenmenge wird immer und (fast) unter allen Umständen ausreichend sein: Denn auch Algen sind Pflanzen - und sie sind wie gesagt allgegenwärtig ! Wenn die höheren Pflanzen das vorhandene Nitrat nicht für sich selbst verbrauchen, holen es sich die Algen. Es geht also nicht um ausreichend Pflanzen, sondern um ausreichend richtige (= höhere) Pflanzen.
> 
> Gedeihen immer noch Algen (und zwar dauerhaft und nicht nur für die kurzzeitige Algenblüte im Frühjahr und eventuell noch Herbst), gibt es zwei Steuerungsmöglichkeiten: Mehr Pflanzen oder weniger Nitraterzeuger, im Ergebnis also: Weniger Fische und/oder mehr Pflanzen.
> 
> Alle genannten Faustregeln (z.B. vier bis fünf Pflanzen pro Meter Uferlänge) sind nichts anderes als Faustregeln, die stimmen können, aber längst nicht immer stimmen müssen (das hängt von einer Vielzahl von Parametern ab, die einen Einsteigerbeitrag sprengen würden). Da sich Fische wie Pflanzen vermehren und entwickeln (manchmal aber auch Pflanzen von Fischen gefressen werden...), gibt es keinen stabilen Zustand - das Verhältnis ändert sich laufend.


Eine komplette Lektüre des Fachbeitrages ist sehr empfehlenswert!

Die vorhandenen Flachwasserzonen solltest Du mit Pflanzen "vollstopfen"... denn ohne bekommst Du die Nährstoffe einfach nicht aus dem Wasser. Zusätzlich noch Unterwasserpflanzen in ungenutzte Bereiche der Tiefzone und Du kannst Dir den Strom für die UV-C sparen. 
Nur ausdünnen mußt Du die Pflanzenbestände dann ab und an mal.


----------



## wp-3d (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter

Habe deinen Teich geklaut und abgeändert.
So könnte und sollte es in etwa aussehen.
Wenn dir die Abänderungen auf dem Foto zusagen,gebe ich weitere Anleitungen.
Wie Tief ist die Flachwasserzone links in die ich die Pflanzen eingezeichnet habe?

 

m.f.G. Werner


----------



## Koiheini (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Also...

zum Thema Grünalgen -- Ich empfehle Dir ne TMC 55 . Allerdings bekommt die  deine auch  Fadenalgen nicht weg. Wenn Du die Schwebealgen mittels UVC bekämpfst schaffst du unwillkürlich genügend Nährstoffe und Licht (wasser ist ja dann klar) für Deine Fadenalgen. Diese verklumpen aber nicht durch die UVC und bleiben somit auch nicht im Filtermaterial hängen. Das würde auch eine Aquasteril nicht ändern. 

Jetzt hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten die Sache anzugehen.:

1. grösserer Pflanzenfilter- entzieht den Algen die Nahrung
2. den Teich mittels Sonnensegel abschatten
3. I-Tronic von Velda
4. Fadenalgenfrei F von KoiDiscount oder anderen Anbietern.

zu 3.   Nur wenn keine Fische im Teich sind - das Teil strahlt Kupferionen aus die sich in den Fischen ablagern und diese langsam vergiften können !!!!!!!
Beim Schwimmteich ist sie aber unbedenklich und haut wirklich hin.

zu 4. Du musst die abgestorbenen Fadenalgen rigeros entfernen ,sonst freuen sich die neuen über ein fettes Nährstoffangebot. Verwende nie Algizide - Deine Pflanzen werden es Dir danken. 

ps: Ich hatte auch viele Fadenalgen -- ich hab das mittels "guter Filterung" und Erhöhung des Durchflusses von 18m³ auf 33m³ in den Griff bekommen. Zumindest habe ich seit ca 2 Wochen nur noch vereinzelt Fadenalgenflecken auf der Folie.

Achso zur UVC--- unbedingt in einen Bypass integrieren. Zu schneller Durchfluss zerstört kaum die molekulare Struktur der Algen. Weniger ist hier also mehr^^


----------



## Koiheini (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

zu Deinem Pumpvolumen _  vielleicht kannste das mit nem Frequenzumrichter oder Baumarktdimmer runter regeln - ich weiss Vollgas bringt Teichspaß - aber damit kannste sogar Strom und Kosten sparen  

Zumindest wäre dann ein großes Spaltsieb oder ne fette Sifi möglich.


----------



## karsten. (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*



			
				Koiheini schrieb:
			
		

> Also...
> 
> zum Thema Grünalgen ...............
> 
> ...



 

: 

mit den Erklärungen , ok. 

aber sonst führen diese "Lösungen"   

die NO-GO Liste für Gartenteiche an  


mfG


----------



## bibabim (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo wp-3d

Die Wasserzone ist da leider nur maximal 30 cm tief. Aber das wäre eine Möglichkeit, und sieht auch ganz gut aus.
Aber was ich auch noch fragen wollte...
Von wo sollte ich mit meiner Pumpe absaugen? Eher vom Grund, oder eher von relativ weit oben?
Weil ich habe wie gesagt das System in betrieb,und ich habedas Gefühl, das die Folie in dem oberen drittel jetzt nach 3-4 Tagen von eher grün auf weißlich umschlägt????
Kann jemand was dazu sagen?
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
http://www.streetfighter-rheinfront.de/Bild1.JPG
http://www.streetfighter-rheinfront.de/Bild2.JPG
http://www.streetfighter-rheinfront.de/Bild3.JPG


----------



## zaphod (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi, 
ist zwar OFF-Topic, aber:
Goile Mopeds und schön viel Qualm habt ihr da!
Wer bremst, verliert... :


----------



## Koiheini (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> mit den Erklärungen , ok.
> 
> ...




Hehe  -- deswegen gibts ja Erklärungen . Aber ansonsten haste natürlich recht


----------



## wp-3d (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*



			
				bibabim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo wp-3d
> 
> Die Wasserzone ist da leider nur maximal 30 cm tief. Aber das wäre eine Möglichkeit, und sieht auch ganz gut aus.
> Aber was ich auch noch fragen wollte...
> ...


----------



## bibabim (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo wp-3d

Das werde ich auch so übernehmen wie du es aufgemalt hast.. zumindestens ansatzweise.
Aber ich habe mich jetzt doch für eine zusätzliche UV-C entschieden. Da ich eh so ein Selber-bauer bin, will ich auch dieses selbst versuchen. Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt:
Ich habe mir 2 UVC.Röhren besorgt. So der Neon-röhren Style. 2x55 Watt.

Meine Rohrleitung zum Filter ist ja wie gesagt 100er KG.
Jetzt will ich mir vom Baumarkt so eine Feuchtraum-Leuchtstoff-Lampe kaufen, und dort mache ich einen Starter rein, der 55 Watt fähig ist, schneide ein 100er KG-Rohr der länge nach auf, setzte dort die Lampe ein, und dichte es mit Silikon ab. Oder besser mit dem schwarzen Folienkleber.
Was meint ihr? Funktioniert das? Wird die Lampe da zu heiß ?
Hier mal ein Bild wie ich mir das vorstelle:


----------



## Jürgen E (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter,

ich denke deine Konstruktion ist lebebsgefährlich!  Du kannst Feuchtraumelektik nicht unter Wasser betreiben!!!!

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## bibabim (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Jürgen.

Du hast da was falsch verstanden.
Da kommt nur Wanne von der Feuchtraum-Röhre rein. Und noch so viel Platz nach oben, das auf Garkeinen Fall wasser eindringen kann. Und wird abgedichtet, das es 100% dicht ist.
Somit kommt die Lampe oder das Gehäuse garnicht mit dem Wasser in Berührung! Wie gesagt, nur 1cm von der Wanne!


----------



## Jürgen E (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter,

die Frage ist, ob die Abdichtung wirklich dicht bleibt, auch bei Temperaturschwankungen. Ich würde die Anlage auf jeden Fall mit FI-Schalter betreiben.   
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## bibabim (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Jürgen...

FI ist kein Thema.
Aber wenn ich es dicht bekomme, (hab da so eine 20 Euro kartusche, das Klebt alles, und der Hersteller sagt, ist es einmal ausgehärtet, kannst es nur n och rausschneiden. Ist dauerelastisch, UV beständig, also alles so wie ich es haben möchste) glaubst du das es funktioniert?
Ist das KG-Rohr UV-sicher ? Sollte eigentlich doch so sein.... ?


----------



## Jürgen E (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter,
KG-Rohr ist, soweit ich weiß, für unterirdische Verlegung. Ich hab KG-Rohr für andere Zwecke seit 8 Jahren oberirdisch liegen. Ist immer noch in ordnung, nur die Farbe ist ausgeblichen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## bibabim (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

ja Danke..

Ich habe das KG Rohr auch oberirdisch. Aber noch nicht so lange.
Weiß jemand vielleicht auch wie heiß so eine UV-C lampe wird?

Sollte aber denke ich kein Problem sein, denn in meiner damaligen Oase Anlage,  war sie auch in einer Glaskuppe drin.
Wenn das so funktioniert, habe ich eine 110 Watt UVC-Anlage, und das für knappe 100 Euro. 

Hoffe alles klappt so wie ich es mir vorstelle. FI Schalte ich davor, um auf 100% zu gehen.
Mal sehen. Wenn ich fertig bin, kann ich ja mal paar Fotos reinsetzen


----------



## bibabim (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

So, habe dei erste Lampe jetzt am Start.
Das große Problem ist, das es keine 90er Leuchtsoff-Röhren gibt. Da musste ich mir eine 120er kaufen, und die Technik von einer 160er reinbauen.
160 =59 Watt
120 =36 Watt

Bißchen Doof aber O.K. hat geklappt.

In sicherer Entfernung Stecker rein, und das Ding leuchtet. Sieht aber garnicht so gefährlich aus. Dachte immer das es heller ist. Habe auch nur so 2 Sekunden hingeschaut, und na ja.. Wahrscheinlich sieht es nicht so schlimm aus, ist aber "Aua". Weiß ich nicht.
Hatte das Ding mal so 30 Minuten am laufen, um zu sehen wie warm die ganze Geschichte wird. Geht aber... Wird nicht arg heiß. Hab es mir auch heißer vorgestellt. Na ja.
Ist das alles normal?
Werde jetzt noch schnell die 2te fertig machen, und morgen kleb ich sie ins 100er Rohr ein. Mal sehen ob das ganze überhaupt was bringt...
Hat irgendjemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht?


----------



## Koiheini (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo 


die UVC Strahlen zerstören Dein Lampengehäuse mit der Zeit. Erst wird es blass dann spröde, Wenn nen starker Temperaturwechsel erfolgt kann es dann reissen und deine Fische tanzen Samba. 

Lass diese Pfuscherei bitte sein -- sowas ist lebensgefährlich ---auch mit FI!!!! Nicht das das noch einer nachbaut !?

Was meinste warum bei gekauften UVC immer Quarzglas verwendet wird ???


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Moin,

wenn schon, dann bitte bau die UVC-Röhre so ein, dass da *keiner!* in das Licht schauen kann.
Derjenige macht sich die Augen kaputt.


----------



## maxq (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo,

der Koiheini hat recht. Finger Weg von Elektropfusch im Wasser. Ich bin auch einer, der lieber weniger Geld ausgiebt. Sparen kann man beim Bau von Filtern. Aber nicht bei der Elektrik. Was glaubst du wohl warum es VDE und CE gibt. Deine Wannenleuchte ist eine Feuchtraumleuchte. Die ist nur spritzwassergeschützt. Garantie gibt es bei nicht bestimmungsgerechtem Gebrauch auch nicht. Und wenn dann mal einem der Strom durch die Glieder fährt zahlt auch keine Versicherung mehr. Du kannst froh sein wenn es nur die Fische erwischt.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dieser Leichtsinn keine Nachahmer findet.


----------



## bibabim (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

@maxq
hast du den Beitrag eigentlich gelesen? Und verstanden? 
Ich glaube nicht das du beurteilen kannst, ob ich elektropfusch im Wasser verursache. Das Wort Pfusch ist hier ziemlich unangebracht! 

Der einzige der Recht hat ist Koiheini, denn wenn das Material Spröde wird, und reißt, wird das ganze nicht mehr so lustig.


----------



## chromis (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi,

ob das Pfusch ist, das ist zweitrangig. Solche "Bastelanleitungen" gehören hier überhaupt nicht veröffentlicht.

Wenn der Erfinder sich selbst unter Strom setzt, dann ist das seine Sache.
Wenn ein Nachahmer damit Ärger hat, soll er sich dann wohl an einen Herrn bibabim wenden?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Moin,

damit am Ende nicht wir, als Forenbetreiber, noch vorm Kadi laden... 
Hier für alle möglichen Nachahmer:

Wir, das Forenteam, distanzieren uns hiermit ausdrücklich von den hier veröffentlichen Beiträgen zum Selbstbau einer UVC-Lampe!
Bitte lasst Arbeiten, die direkt mit Strom und Wasser zu tun haben, vom ausgebildeten Elektrofachmann machen bzw. wenigstens vor in Betriebnahme von ihm abnehmen!



@bibabim
Das soll keine Wertung zu Deinem Eigen-Bau sein, aber irgendwie müssen auch wir uns rechtlich absichern! Denn wir können und wollen keine Haftung übernehmen, wenn bei der Nachahmung etwas schief geht!

@Rainer
Danke für den Hinweis.... mir ist jetzt erst bewußt geworden, was uns passieren könnte.


----------



## bibabim (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Na ja.
Das sollte von mir keine Bastelanleitung sein. Wollte mich nur austauschen, und habe mehr oder weniger laut gedacht. Dazu ist doch ein Forum da, um sich auszutauschen, Erfahrungen weiter geben, usw.

Rechtlich spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle, denn wer sowas nachbaut, ist selbst dafür verantwortlich. Und da spielt es keine Rolle, ob das ein UVC, Filter, oder ähnliches ist. Ich kann auch niemanden dafür verantwortlich machen, wenn ich irgendwo in einem Forum eine Bauanleitung von nem Filter finde, der nicht dicht ist, und mir den Garten unter Wasser setzt.


----------



## herten04 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*



			
				bibabim schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja.
> Das sollte von mir keine Bastelanleitung sein. Wollte mich nur austauschen, und habe mehr oder weniger laut gedacht. Dazu ist doch ein Forum da, um sich auszutauschen, Erfahrungen weiter geben, usw.
> 
> Rechtlich spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle, denn wer sowas nachbaut, ist selbst dafür verantwortlich. Und da spielt es keine Rolle, ob das ein UVC, Filter, oder ähnliches ist. *Ich kann auch niemanden dafür verantwortlich machen, wenn ich irgendwo in einem Forum eine Bauanleitung von nem Filter finde, der nicht dicht ist, und mir den Garten unter Wasser setzt*.


Hallo bibabim.
Es ist doch wohl ein Unterschied ob mir der Teich leer läuft oder ob ich den selben evt.unter Spannung setze.


----------



## bibabim (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

@herten04
Also wenn man ein bißchen Ahnung hat, und alles richtig anschließt, sollte der FI sofort rausfliegen. In dem Teich baden würde ich mit laufender UVC auch nicht. Das wäre mir auch zu riskant. Aber NUR weil das Kunstoff durch die UVC-Lampe spröde werden könnte. Hätte ich das in Glas, oder wenn mir das ein Glaser machen könnte, hätte ich da keine Bedenken.

Und wenn dir der Teich mit 70.000 Liter auf die Terasse, und in die Wohnung läuft, fände ich das nicht so witzig. 

Aber egal. 
Das ist alles Ansichtssache. 
Ich sehe das vielleicht auch eher locker, denn das KG-Rohr, wo die selbstgenaute UVC dranhängt, ist weder im Teich drin, noch über dem Teich. Es ist komplett an Land, und geht dann in den Filter. Was jeder macht muß er selbst wissen. Und ich will jetzt auch nicht mehr darüber schreiben was passiert wann wieso welhalb. Weil wenn ich das so ernst nehmen würde, dürfte ich nichtmal ein Kabel neben den Teich legen. 
Vorsicht mit Strom und Wasser, ist keine Frage !


----------



## herten04 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*



			
				bibabim schrieb:
			
		

> @herten04
> 
> *Und wenn dir der Teich mit 70.000 Liter auf die Terasse, und in die Wohnung läuft, fände ich das nicht so witzig. *


Hallo bibabim.
Dann hast Du die Anlage (Teich,Standort des Filters,kein Leerlaufschutz des Teiches) Falsch geplant und das ist dann Dein Fehler und nicht die Bauanleitung des Filters.
Zusatz:Wenn sowas passieren sollte,wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Versicherung aus?:?  :beeten:


----------



## bibabim (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Jawohl Helmut !


----------



## Koiheini (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

jetzt zerhackt Ihn mal nicht wegen der Bauanleitung !!!!! Ich bin auch nen Tüftler und bastel gerne mal aussergewöhnliche Sachen . Dafür bekomm ich auch oft Schelte - na und . Allerdings bin ich auch immer für Hinweise dankbar ,wie ich es besser machen kann . Ich denke mal keiner hier ist perfekt und jeder lernt von Jedem.  Bibabim die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht - nur UVC kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt - In Arcen gabs dieTMC 55 für 100 Europageld. 

Setz Deine kreativen Ideen lieber für nen Trommelfilter oder so ein und lass mich dran teilhaben ( an Deinen Ideen) . 

so long Heini


----------



## gethsemane (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

So,

dann gehe ich mal an den Start und werde die Funktionalität des Aufbaues in Frage stellen, weil Plexiglas, bzw. Kunststoff für die UVC - Strahlung einfach nur undurchsichtig ist. Deine Selbstbaufähigkeiten in allen Ehren, aber hier wird nichts durchkommen, gar nichts. Was meinst du warum nur Quarzglas verwendet wird? 

UVC Strahlung liegt im Wellenlängenbereich von 100 - 280 nm. Also extrem kurzwellig im Gegensatz zu UVA und UVB.

Ich habe hier mal ein paar Transmissionskurven, die genau das zeigen: 

http://www.photocool.com/wndwtran.gif



Wie man sehen kann, ist in dem Wellenlängenbereich die Transmission, also das Durchlassvermögen gleich Null!
Bei Quarzglas hingegen ist die Transmission recht hoch, liegt bei fast 90%.


Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach einen richtig einfach, sicheren und funktionstüchtigen Aufbau? Ich werde dir morgen mal eine Skizze anfertigen,
wo du siehst, wie man so etwas kostengünstig aufbauen kann, eine hohe Funktionalität hat und auch noch sicher und besser ist, als herkömmliche Produkte von "nahmhaften Herstellern". Das geht und sogar recht einfach.


Grüße, Basti 

_EDIT by Annett: Fremdverlinkte Bilder in Links umgewandelt._


----------



## bibabim (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

O.K. O.K.
Das erste richtig Vernünftige was ich höre... (ist nicht so gemeint)

Ich habe mein Projekt abgebrochen. 
Aber...
Ich habe jetzt schon die 2x 55 Watt UVC-Röhren. Hoffe ich kann bei deiner Idee die Sachen verbauen...
Danke schonmal.. 
MfG und guten Nacht


----------



## bibabim (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

He Basti...
Was iss nu mit der Skizze ?
Wäre wirklich doch so gespannt....


----------



## gethsemane (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo, bin heute noch nicht dazu gekommen, bin gerade dabei meinen Teich
neu zu bauen, daher hatte ich noch keine Zeit;
werde sie aber jetz gleich noch zeichnen und online stellen,
oder halt morgen Nachmittag.

Grüße, Basti


----------



## bibabim (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

neeee neeee...
Will dich doch ned stressen.... !!!!
Sorry :-( Das wollte ich nicht.... Lass dir Zeit... !!!


----------



## gethsemane (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi, 

nicht so tragisch, abends ist das sowieso schlecht mim Arbeiten draußen *g* ...
Ich bin gerade dabei, dauert noch ein halbes Stünden und dann stell ichs online.

Liebe Grüße, Basti


----------



## gethsemane (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo,

so hier ist jetz mein Plan.
Ich beschreibe es nur kurz, weil eigentlich alles dem Plan zu
entnehmen ist.

Also, die UVC Lampe befindet sich in einer Quarzglasröhre, mit einer Wandstärke
von etwa 3 mm. Zwischen Quarzröhre und UVC-Röhre sollte meindestens 0,5mm Luft bleiben, dass man sie ohne Probleme herausziehen kann. Die Quarzröhre ist durch eine Aluminiumscheibe durchgeführt und mit O-ringen unter Quetschplatten, die den Dichtungsring an die Quarzröhre pressen, fixiert.
Die Quetschplatten sind verschraubt, sodass man die Röhre zur Reinung entfernen kann. Die Aluminiumscheibe ist wiederum auf einem Aluminiumring (Dicke etwa 10 mm) mit Schrauben und mit EPDM-Dichtung befestigt, sodass man auch in die Innereien kommt, um Algen, etc. zu entfernen. Dieser Aluring ist mit der Aluminiumröhre verschweißt. Die Aluröhre sollte im Durchmesser etwa 80 mm haben. 
An der Aluröhre sind an der Unter- und Oberseite die Verbinder für die Schläuche angeschweißt. An der Aluröhre selber ist auch noch ein Verbinder (E03) angeschweißt, welcher als Potentialausgleich dient und im Falle eines Kurzschlusses den Fehlerstromschutzschalter sofort auslösen lässt.
An den Enden der Röhren sind Kappen aus Kunststoff oder Plexiglas (!!!) angebracht, welches eindringen von Feuchtigkeit verhindern.
Die Sockel sind einfach nur auf die UVC-Röhre aufgesteckt und das Kabel (Feuchtraumleitung, felxibel), ist durch die Kunststoffkappe durchgeführt und mit Zugentlastung und Kleber ausgestattet, das eine Feuchtigkeit eindringen kann oder das Kabel herausgezogen werden kann.

Die Verbinder E01 und E02 sind dann mit der Treiberelektronik der UVC-Röhre
(Starter, Drossel, Schalter) verbunden. 

Meine Konstruktion baut auf der Einfachheit und Sicherheit auf. Es ist eigentlich praktisch unmöglich, dass es zu einem Kurzschluss kommen kann, es sei denn, die Quarzröhre platzt, was aber nicht zu erwarten sein wird, weil dieses ein wahres "Hardcore"-Glas ist, welches extremen Temperaturen abkann. Aber Die UVC-Röhre wird maximal 50 °C warm, auch der Wärmetransport wird gewährleistet, da die UVC - Röhre nicht weit von der Quarzröhre entfernt ist. Das bisschen Luft ist auch nicht schlimm, da hilft die Konvektion weiter. Zudem ist Quarzglas recht bruchsicher, was Thermoschocks angeht, das heißt, sollte die UVC - Röhre platzen, und ein Lichtbogen entsteht, was aber nicht lange andauern wird (FI-Sicherung) wird es diese Röhre aushalten. Das Alurohr sollte von innen poliert, bzw. geschliffen sein, so dass die UVC - Strahlung wieder und wieder Reflektiert wird und nicht wie in herkömmlichen UVC-Lampen Energie verschenkt wird. Man sollte auch nicht zu viel Platz lassen, wo das Wasser hindurchströmen kann, weil das auch wieder Energie entzieht, sodass die Zellen der Algen nur langsam verkleben.
Diese Röhre ist modular und kann wieder auseinandergebaut werden, was den Vorteil hat, für Reinigung, etc.
Die Röhre kann man nach belieben aufbauen, in der Länge; also je nach Leistung, die die UVC haben soll.

 

So und nun zu der Bearbeitung und den Materialkosten:

Quarzröhre (3cm Durchmesser, 3 mm Wandstärke, 50 cm) etwa 15 Euro
Aluminiumröhre (80 mm Durchmesser, 2mm Wandstärke, 50 cm) etwa 20 Euro
weiteres Alu-Material etwa 30 Euro
EPDM - Folie, missbraucht als Dichtung, etwa 2 Euro
Sockel 2x für UVC-Röhre etwa 3 Euro
Wasserein-/ausläufe etwa 10 Euro, je nach Wunsch
Abdeckungen etwa 4 Euro


Die Aluminiumteile kann man in Metallfirmen für zwei Zehner in die Kaffeekasse
fräsen und drehen lassen. Schweißen kann man das selber, im Baumarkt kann
man meistens Geräte ausleihen oder einfach in einer Autowerkstatt mal nachfragen oder gucken, vllt. hat ja jemand in der Bekanntschaft sowas.
Die Abdeckungen kann man ebenfalls selber machen, Plexiglas im Baumarkt holen (als Platten) mit nem Heisluftföhn erwärmen und wenn es weich und wabbelig ist, einen runden Gegenstand eindrücken und formen. Funktioniert super! Die Kabeldurchführungen einfach mit Adheseal kleben (  ).
Die Aluminiumrohre bekommt man in Ebay, da gibt es einen Shop, einfach mal unter Metall suchen, die Quarzröhre bekommt man beim Glaser, der kann günstig eine besorgen und die EPDM - Folie in jedem Teichshop.

Alles in allem, ein gutes Projekt für veregnete Wochenenden, preislich sehr gut und die Qualität, je nach Anstrengung, sehr gut. 
Bei richtiger und qualitativ guter, also keiner "Huddelarbeit", wird man eine sichere UVC-Lampe haben, die in der Funktion sogar noch die Lampen, die es in Geschäften gibt übertreffen könnte. Aber die Funktion ist mindestens gleichwertig. 

So und nun darf ich gesteinigt werden   ... 
Für Fragen und Anregungen bin ich gerne offen.

 

Liebe Grüße, Basti


----------



## bibabim (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Basti.
Sehr gut.
Nur mein Hauptproblem ist, das mein ganzes System doch in einem 100er KG Rohr gepumpt wird. Und ca 45.000 Liter die Stunde. Das ist dann bestimmt an dem Filter duch meine Bögen und allem dann vielleicht nur noch 35.000 Liter.
Wie hast du dir da den zulauf und ablauf gedacht?
Wie gesagt, ich habe schon 2x55 Watt UVC Röhren gekauft :-(
???

MfG


----------



## gethsemane (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo, 

ich wusste ja nicht welche Leistung die Pumpe hat.
Dann würde ich sagen, dass du ein größeres Alurohr holen musst,
ansonsten kann alles so bleiben, wie es ist.
Mach es einfach länger und im Durchmesser größer.
Die Zuläufe kannst du gestalten, wie du lustig bist.   

Grüße, Basti


----------



## bibabim (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Basti.
Habe das nicht so ganz geschnallt wie du die Quarzröhre dich bekommst... 
"Quetschplatten O-ring...??"

Hast du das schonmal gebaut?

Und woher bekomm ich die Quarzröhren???
Hast du da ne Adresse ?

MfG Dieter


----------



## gethsemane (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo,

du siehst doch neben dem Quarzrohr läuft das Aluteil keilförmig
zusammen. Der Oring wird mit dem Andrücken der Quetschplatte an das 
Quarzrohr gedrückt, weil der Ausschnitt ja trichterförmig ist.
Der O-Ring wird also nach unten gedrückt und wird durchs herunterdrücken, wie gesagt, an das Quarzrohr gedrückt.

Quarzrohre kannst du beim Glaser erfragen, oder bei GVB.



Grüße, Basti


----------



## Findling (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo zusammen,

habe das hier heute (nach längerer „Abwesenheit“ wegen  Leitungsproblemen) mit Interesse verfolgt und muss zugeben, ich bin etwas verwirrt. 

Zur Klarstellung: Ich möchte Dieter hier nicht persönlich angreifen!!! Ich fasse nur mal zusammen, was mir so aufgefallen ist.

Dieter will unbedingt eine UV-C einbauen weiß aber selbst nicht warum.  eigenartig. Wenn ich das Ganze richtig verstanden habe, dann hatte Dieter in seinem Teich Fadenalgen. Die hat er mit der chemischen Keule vernichtet.:  Als Reaktion darauf kamen die Schwebalgen. Anstatt sich jetzt mal Gedanken darüber zu machen, warum das so kam, schmeißt er seine Filteranlage, die bisher doch gute Dienste geleistet hat, raus und baut einen neuen Filter.  Zudem beabsichtigt er jetzt die chemische gegen die physikalische (Licht-)Keule auszutauschen. In den Einsatz und die Konstruktion seiner Keulen steckt er viel Potenzial, aber mit dem Grundproblem gibt er sich gar nicht erst ab. 

Für mich heißt das in ein allgemeinverständliches Bild umgesetzt: Er hat starke Schmerzen und seine einzige Reaktion darauf ist, alle verfügbare Energie in die Frage nach dem besten Schmerzmittel zu investieren. Auf die Idee, die Ursache für seine Schmerzen zu beheben kommt er offensichtlich nicht. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn mir die Hand weh tut weil ich mir einen Holzsplitter eingezogen habe, dann schlucke ich keine Schmerzmittel sondern entferne den Splitter!

Mir ist bewusst, dass auch in diesem Bereich bei vielen die Technikgläubigkeit und Werbung wieder einmal über den gesunden Menschenverstand siegt:beeten: , aber:

Es dürfte sich inzwischen herumgesprochen haben, dass Algen eigentlich immer das Ergebnis von zu vielen Nährstoffen im Wasser sind. Diesen Nährstoffen ist mit einer UV-C nicht beizukommen. Sie zerstört die Zellstruktur der Algen, aber auch die aller anderen tierischen und pflanzlichen Mikroorganismen die ihr zu nahe kommen – auch wenn Werbeprospekte das verschweigen oder sogar bestreiten. Ein großer Teil dieser zerstörten Zellen kann vom Filter nicht erfasst werden weil sie zu klein sind und landet wieder als zusätzlicher Nährstoff im Teich. Eine UV-C ist somit eine gute Möglichkeit, Algen fressende Mikroorganismen in neuen Algendünger zu verwandeln. Zu viele Nährstoffe heißt, dass der Teich nicht im biologischen Gleichgewicht ist. Eine UV-C bringt ihn nicht ins Gleichgewicht.:  Mit ihr wird die Ursache der Schieflage nicht behoben, sondern es wird Schminke draufgeschmiert, damit man sie nicht mehr sieht. Es handelt sich hier nicht um „Medizin“ für den Teich, sondern um reine Kosmetik. Und Kosmetik ist auf Dauer immer teuer – Stromverbrauch, jährlicher Austausch der Beleuchtungseinheit usw.

Viel effektiver wären hier das Einbringen von viel mehr Pflanzen (evtl. in einem separaten Pflanzenfilter) und der regelmäßige Austausch von nährstoffreichem Teichwassser gegen nährstoffarmes Wasser. O.K., sichtbare Verbesserungen gehen bei dieser Methode nicht so schnell wie eine Hand voll Chemie ins Wasser zu schmeißen und sie ist nicht so spektakulär wie eine aufgemotzte Filteranlage mit allen technisch machbaren Möglichkeiten, aber auf Dauer ist es die einzige Methode, die Ursachen des Algenwachstums zu bekämpfen. 

Eine Menge Forenmitglieder mit technikfreien und trotzdem klaren Teichen sind der Beweis dafür, dass es funktioniert.


Gruß
Manfred


----------



## bibabim (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Lach..
Schön geschrieben Findling.
Entweder habe ich das nicht geschrieben, oder du hast nicht genau gelesen, weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Ich hatte eine Oase Anlge. Und diese War definitiv zu schwach ausgelegt. Das ich zu wenig Pflanzen in meinem Teich habe, ist mir klar, und habe ich auch nicht bestritten.
Und dafür das ich zu wenig Pflanzen habe, ist die Filteranlage von Oase einfach zu schwach. Deshalb mußte etwas anderes stärkeres her.
Jetzt habe ich eine Filteranlage mit einem 120 Liter Fass voll mit Filterschwämmen, und von dirt geht es in ein 1000 Liter Fass mit Helix (große Oberfläche für Bakterien)
Das mit der Chemiekeule ist bei dieser Teichgröße unmöglich! Wenn ich das mit Chemie regelen wollte, hätte ich alles so gelassen, und 1x im Monat Chemie reingefeuert und gut iss. Aber bei 75.000 Miter ist das bicßhen schwer, und kostspielig sowieso.
Den Teich habe ich zu beginn meiner neuen Filteranlage (vor paar Wochen oder so) komplett leer gepumpt, und alles rausgeholt, bis auf die Folie. Und alles wieder neu gemacht. Dann die Filteranlage in Betrieb. Und bis jetzt habe ich noch 0.0 Fadenalgen.
In der Vergangenheit hatte ich es auch schon des öfteren komplett sauber gemacht, aber hatte dann binnen einigen Tagen wieder diese "Fucking" Fadenalgen.
Egal. Was ich nun habe, sind ein paar Schwebealgen. Und ich muß sagen, da ich mit meiner Oase-Anlage in Sachen Schwebealgen recht zufrieden war, dachte ich das ich mir einfach wieder ne UVC dranmache. Ob das nun Schminke ist oder nicht, muß ich leider sagen ist mir *******gal.
Wenn die ganze Sache problemlos so läuft bin ich glücklich und zufrieden, und mein Teich sieht schön aus. Und eventuelle Fische fühlen sich bestimmt auch sichtlich wohl wenn das Wasser klar ist. 
Somit.. einfach locker bleiben......


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Moin,

warum schreiben hier eigentlich Leute Fachbeiträge? Warum schreiben wir uns immer wieder die Finger wund? 
Ganz ehrlich, allmählich macht sich da auch beim letzten Frust breit, wenn einfach nicht richtig gelesen oder über das Gelesene nicht wenigstens mal kurz nachgedacht wird.

Ist doch schade um die Zeit, die wir so sinnlos totschlagen. 

@Bibabim (ein Realname wäre wirklich netter, aber egal...)
Lies Dir bitte mal ganz in Ruhe diesen Beitrag von StefanS durch und versuch ihn anschließend zu verstehen. Dabei helfen wir Dir auch sehr gerne! Aber vorher solltest Du ihn echt lesen - zur Not mehrfach. 

Die Farbe des Wassers hat rein gar nichts mit dessen Eignung als Fischhälterungsmedium zu tun! Was glaubst Du, was für pH- bzw. Kh-Werte z.B. klares Moorwasser oder Regenwasser hat? Beides ist aufgrund seiner Werte für die meisten Teichfische völlig ungeeignet und trotzdem ist es klar! Gleiches gilt für Meerwasser etc. - schön klar, aber dauerhaft ungeeignet für Süßwasserfische.


----------



## bibabim (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Anette.
Wenn du meine Beiträge genau gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen, das ich Dieter heiße.
Egal....
Ich habe den Beitrag von Stefan schon gelesen. Und das wusste ich auch alles schon zum Großteil.
Das ich einen PflanzenFilter habe, habe ich auch schon mehrfach im Forum geschrieben.
Mir geht es um meinen Gartenteich hauptsächlich, und ich denke auch mal vielen andrern auch, um "KLARES WASSER". Und wenn man zu wenige Pflanzen hat, oder zuviel Phosphat drin hat, ist der einfachste Weg, UVC. Ob jetzt einige auf UVC stehen, oder andere nicht, ist auch Geschmacksache. Das es das Problem nicht löst, oder das der Teich natürlich nicht im 100%igen Gleichgewicht ist, ist schon klar. Aber auch nicht mein Hauptziel.
Weiß garnicht warum du dich so aufregst ?  :crazy:


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter,

Annett regt sich ned auf, das hört sisch anders an. 

Was mir aber ebenfalls ein wenig aufstösst, ist die Tatsache, das dir deine Fische sowas von egal sind. 
Es steht auch nicht dein Teich im Vordergrund, sondern schlicht und einfach ausgedrückt gehts nur darum das *du* bis auf den Grund schauen kannst.
Sicherlich ist dieses das Ziel der meisten Gartenteichbesitzer. 
Aber doch nicht unter allen Umständen. : 
In meinen Augen bist du etwas sehr egoistisch eingestellt: *Ich will* meine Fische sehen, wie ich das erreiche ist mir sch...egal.  

Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall für deine Fische, das du nicht eines Tages auf die, bei klarem Wasser, recht gut zu erkennenden Infektionen deiner "lieben" schauen musst. :?


----------



## Koiheini (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

 :crazy:


----------



## bibabim (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

@ Frank

Nur mal so zur Info. Ich habe seit ich 9 Jahre alt bin immer Fische, und ein 2 Meter Becken im Wohnzimmer. Ich würde mal von mir behaupten, das ich mich mit Fischen auskenne.


----------



## Ulumulu (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter

Da ich hier die ganze Zeit klares Wasser lese.
Les dir mal diesen Interessanten Bericht durch. 

Und das hier:

Dann wirst du sehen das klares Wasser im Teich nicht immer gut ist.

Der Teich ist ein Biologisches system in dem viele Bakterien leben.
Hast du schonmal einen See gesehen wo man bis auf den Grund sehen kann?


----------



## Annett (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Moin zusammen,

also ich kenne schon Seen mit seeehr großen Sichtweiten... so weit, dass es für unsere Teiche allemal reichen würde.
Aber die haben auch keine UVC. Wie machen die das bloß?  

@Dieter
Du wirst entschuldigen, dass ich nicht jedes Mal die ganzen Themen (hier immerhin >5Seiten) durchsuche, um dann irgendwo den Usernamen zu finden. Die Zeit hab ich ganz einfach nicht.
Es gehört einfach dazu, sich möglichst bei jedem Beitrag gegenseitig zu begrüßen und zu verabschieden. Ist bei uns halt Standard und führt zu einem relativ freundlichen Foren-Klima.
Und Dank einer Signatur kostet das noch nicht mal zusätzlich Zeit. 


Natürlich entscheidet am Ende jeder selbst, was er mit seinem Teich macht.. aber bei Deinen Äußerungen hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, dass Du tatsächlich gelesen und verstanden hattest, was da geschrieben stand oder wie soll man solche Sätze 





> Ob das nun Schminke ist oder nicht, muß ich leider sagen ist mir *******gal.
> Wenn die ganze Sache problemlos so läuft bin ich glücklich und zufrieden, und mein Teich sieht schön aus. Und eventuelle Fische fühlen sich bestimmt auch sichtlich wohl wenn das Wasser klar ist.


verstehen?

Was ich an Deiner Auslegung von UVCs nicht ganz verstehe... Du bist also der Meinung, sie hilft Dir *dauerhaft*. Aber sag mir doch mal, wie Du mit Ihr die überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem Teich bringst? Glaubst Du die Mähr von den zusammengeklumpten Algen, die der Filter allesamt entfernt?
Selbst wenn er es könnte, müßtest Du sie regelmäßig ausspülen, bevor sie sich wieder zersetzen und erneut Nährstoffe in den Teich bringen.
Das Problem an einem nicht vorhandenen Gleichgewicht ist:
Wenn es jetzt schon nicht in selbiges kommt, wann dann?
M.M.n. gar nicht... aber es kommen sicherlich immer mehr überschüssige Nährstoffe dazu. 
Und wie man als Aquarianer weiß, gibts dann nur einen Weg - Wasserwechsel. 
Mir wäre das bei der Teichgröße zuviel Wasser, zumal auch Grund- und Leitungswasser Nitrat und Phosphat enthalten kann.
Auch ich habe zum Anfang meiner Teichzeit gemeint, die UVC richtet alles und hab mich über das klare Wasser gefreut. Schließlich konnte man bis zum Grund gucken. Wie die Wasserwerte dann allerdings aussahen.... egal.
Irgendwann sagte mir jemand relativ deutlich, dass man sogar sieht, dass ich ne UVC laufen habe... und es so auf Dauer wohl nicht funktionieren wird.
Ich machte sie nach einigem Überlegen und Lesen aus und der Teich wurde grün. 
Logisch, denn ich hatte halt auch zu wenig Pflanzen und gut 0.5kg gutes Fischfutter pro Jahr verfüttert.
Dazu kamen Blätter, Pollen etc. Der Skimmer erwischt nun mal nicht alles.
Jetzt stocke ich seit gut einem Jahr den Pflanzenbestand auf und entferne verwelktes möglichst sofort. 
Und was soll ich sagen, dieses Jahr hatte ich für eine kurze Zeit schon mal ne optische Verbesserung. 
Die Werte von Nitrat, Nitrit und Co. liegen auch bzw. gerade bei grünem Wasser allesamt bei NULL - und das ist mir wesentlich wichtiger als die Optik.
(Im Moment lass ich das abschneiden bei den Temperaturen schleifen und das sieht man dem Wasser auch wieder an.  Ist halt so, aber auch das werde ich noch hinbekommen.)


Ich hoffe, es ist jetzt angekommen, was ich sagen wollte.... 
*Die Schwebalgen sind nicht Dein Problem... es sind die überschüssigen Nährstoffe. Beseitigst Du diese, mußt Du Dir um keine UVC-Lampe nen Kopf machen und sparst auch noch Strom.*



> Den Teich habe ich zu beginn meiner neuen Filteranlage (vor paar Wochen oder so) komplett leer gepumpt, und alles rausgeholt, bis auf die Folie. Und alles wieder neu gemacht. Dann die Filteranlage in Betrieb.


Auch das ist so ein "Fehler" dem man nicht machen sollte. Die Algen kommen gerade dann wieder, weil das System neu durchstartet. Zu wenig Pflanzen + UVC... dann pass wenigstens gut auf die Wasserwerte auf. Ab einer gewissen Nitratkonzentration kann auch wieder Nitrit auftauchen(Hemmung der Nitrobacter-Bakterien), trotz sehr gutem Filter! Ich glaub es waren 200-250mg/Liter, aber das ist schon lange jehnseits dauerhaft fischverträglicher Werte.
Wenn das Wasser durch die UVC wieder klar ist, kommen mit Sicherheit die Fadenalgen wieder. Irgendwer muss die Nährstoffe schließlich verbrauchen. Bekämpft man auch diese noch, könnte es für einige der Teichbewohner eng werden.

P.S.: Auch ich betreibe Aquarien mind. seit meinem 5.Lebensjahr... aber was da abläuft, kapiert man doch erst wesentlich später. 
Ein Teich läßt sich damit auch nicht 100%ig vergleichen, oder fällt in Dein Becken von oben Dreck und schwanken die Temperaturen so stark wie im Teich? 

P.P.S.: Wenn ich mich wirklich aufrege, schaff ich es i.d.R. meine Signatur dementsprechend zu ersetzen.


----------



## herten04 (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo bibabim.


			
				bibabim schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frank
> 
> Nur mal so zur Info. Ich habe seit ich 9 Jahre alt bin immer Fische, und ein 2 Meter Becken im Wohnzimmer. Ich würde mal von mir behaupten, das ich mich mit Fischen auskenne.



Auch mal zur Info,
Ich habe seit meiner Konfirmation Fische,habe mit Erfolg über Jahre hinaus auch Diskusfische gezüchtet (4 Becken a 200 ltr.),seit 25 Jahren einen Teich(damals 1000 ltr.)aber ich würde mich nicht anmaßen mich so darzustellen wie Du das machst.Du hast 20 Jahre was mit Fischen zu tun ich 46 Jahre, aber so überheblich und unbelehrbar wie Du es bist,NEIN DANKE!


----------



## bibabim (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Ist doch schon O.K. Was regt ihr euch alles so auf...
Das mit dem Aquarium hab ich nur gesagt, weil:  

Zitat: Was mir aber ebenfalls ein wenig aufstösst, ist die Tatsache, das dir deine Fische sowas von egal sind. 

Und dem ist definitiv nicht so !


----------



## Frank (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi Dieter,

ach so?
Kommt aber wohl irgendwie nicht so rüber.  



			
				bibabim schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mir geht es um meinen Gartenteich hauptsächlich, und ich denke auch mal vielen andrern auch, um "KLARES WASSER". ...





			
				bibabim schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ob das nun Schminke ist oder nicht, muß ich leider sagen ist mir *******gal ...



Außerdem will dich hier niemand angreifen oder beleidigen, sondern lediglich Kritik an deiner Denkweise äußern und dich damit evtl. zum nochmaligen Überdenken deines Vorhabens bewegen.


----------



## Wilm (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal meine vollste Hochachtung, dass das hier noch wirklich gesittet von sich geht. Ich kenne andere Foren, wo man sich bei einer solchen Diskussion gleich den Kopf gegenseitig einschlägt.

Ob 2 x 25 Watt oder sonst etwas. Ich habe Euch mal einen Durchflussrechner als Excel-Datei angehangen, mit der Ihr die Kontaktzeit des Wassers mit der UV-C-Strahlung ermitteln könnt. Bei mir würden das im besten Fall gerade mal 60 mS. Recht wenig für ein richtiges grillen....

In meiner Notunterkunft habe ich gerade UV-C am laufen, einfach um den Keimdruck zu mindern. TWW mache ich gerade alle 2 Tage a 100 Liter. Bis der Teich in den nächsten 4 Wochen fertig ist, geht das also auch leicht ins Geld.

Das waren meine 2 Cent zu der kontroversen Sache. UV-C oder nicht, interessiert mich gerade nicht  

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## gethsemane (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo.

Diese Durchflussmengenberechnung ist reiner Quatsch!
Von den Formeln her falsch und vom Ergebnis erst recht.
6 Millisekunden Verweilzeit sind zu wenig, da hast du 
einfach nur falsche Rechenwege angewandt. Du müsstest
auch noch die Transversal - Zirkulare Wasserbewegung mit einbringen,
oder meinste das Wasser fließt gerade rein und wieder gerade raus?!

Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich heut abend oder morgen dann eine richtige 
Berechnung reinstelle, die auch so etwas berücksichtigt. Vor allem:
Der Weg, den das Wasser in einer Sekunde zurücklegt, wird in einem 3 Dimensionalen Raum, mehr als nur überflüssig sein, da es hier um Volumen geht
und dieses auch relevant ist.


Grüße, Basti


----------



## Wilm (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Basti,

erst mal vielen Dank für Deine lieben Worte!

Wenn ich eine Menge Wasser Pumpe, dann ist es zwar für das Volumen von Relevanz, welchen Durchmesser meine Verrohrung hat, jedoch haben die meisten UV-C Klärer sowieso nur kleine Schlauchanschlüsse bis maximal 1“ . So zumindest meiner mit 11 Watt. 

Wenn als Beispiel ein Meter Rohr ein Volumen von ca. 0,5 Liter hat und ich in der Stunde 2000 Liter pumpe, dann würde sich vereinfacht gesagt, dieses Rohr 4000 mal füllen. Als Rohrduchmesser musst Du natürlich nicht die Verrohrung, sondern den Durchmesser des UVC, abzüglich des Quarz-Innenrohrs verstehen.

Über den Befüllungsfaktor kann ich ohne Probleme die Fließgeschwndigkeit ermitteln, da mir das Volumen eines Meters bekannt ist. 

Übrigens ist es unerheblich, ob ich das Wasser in diesem Fall über Ecken, Bögen, Knicke, oder sonst etwas leite. Zwar geht meine Pumpleistung damit in die __ Binsen, aber ich gehe hier von einer gemessenen Pumpleistung aus. Alte Wasseruhren kosten schließlich überhaupt nicht mehr die Welt.

Ich freue mich schon auf deine korrigierte Formel mit Einbeziehung aller Eventualitäten.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## gethsemane (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo,

meine Aussage war nicht böse gemeint, 
da hast du mich missverstanden, nur die Formel ist, 
wie gesagt, völliger Quatsch.

Du hast mich ebenfalls missverstanden indem, was ich sagte, zur 
Kritisierung deiner Formel.
Die Fließgeschwindigkeit innerhalb des Schlauches und dessen Volumen sind vorerst unerheblich für die Berechnung der Verweilzeit innerhalb des UVC - Klärers. Es zählen lediglich, das Volumen des UVC - Klärers, den Durchmesser des Zylinders, indem sich das Wasser befindet und die Pumpleistung der Pumpe.

Und nein, die Formel habe ich noch nicht gemacht, da ich gerade erst heimgekommen bin, aber wie gesagt, die kommt entweder heut oder morgen.

LG, Basti


----------



## uvcabschalter (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo,

hast du schon eine Uvc angeschlossen? Wenn ja wie groß? Wie sieht das Wasser aus und wie sieht die Wasserqualität wirklich aus? Wenn das Wasser klar ist dann lasse die Finger weg von noch einer. Zuviel uvc ist nicht gut da sie bei zu hoher  Kraft alle Bioorganismen im Wasser abtötet, und genau diese sind für das Gleichgewicht im Teich besonders wichtig. Mein Teich hat 20 kmeter, hab nen biotec 10.1 von oase dran mit ner 8000 aquamax eco und ausgeschalteter Bitron 25... mit ca 35 Koi(davon 10 sehr große, rest etwas kleiner) und ich kann in 1,80 Wassertiefe die Lavasteine sehen die mir reingefallen sind.


----------



## herten04 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*



			
				uvcabschalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Mein Teich hat 20 kmeter, hab nen biotec 10.1 von oase dran mit ner 8000 aquamax eco und ausgeschalteter Bitron 25... mit ca 35 Koi(davon 10 sehr große, rest etwas kleiner) und ich kann in 1,80 Wassertiefe die Lavasteine sehen die mir reingefallen sind.


Hallo uvcabschalter.
Was ist denn richtig?:?  
Was im Zitat steht oder das im Profil?
Im Profil:5x 35cm Koi, 10x 25cm Koi, 10x 10-15cm Koi
Sind zusammen 25!
Wenn Ratschläge geben dann bitte auch auf richtige Angaben achten.
Ach übrigens,ich habe nie meine UVC an.Klares Wasser bis zum Grund.


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Abschalter,

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum,
wäre schön wenn du deinen Teich in Bildern unter Ich und mein Teich ein wenig vorstellen würdest.

Hast du noch Pflanzenfilter, Vorfilter etc. zum Biotec 10.1? 
Bei der Teichgröße und deinen Besatz, wieviel jetzt genau auch immer, überwältigt der Filter ja Meisterleistungen.


----------



## bibabim (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo zurück.
So, ich melde mich jetzt nach einer kurzen Pause wieder zu Wort.
(nochmal, ich bin der dem die Fische egal sind) 

Ich wollte mir ja einen UVC bauen. Meine Anleitung war ja eh für die Katz, ist klar.... Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keine UVC gebaut nach der für mich sehr genialen Anleitung von gethsemane.

Ich habe auch an meinem Teich nichts verändert. Pflanzen sind so geblieben.. also viel zu wenig!
Und ich muß sagen, mein Teich ist glas klar geworden.
Wie schon gesagt, ich habe nur das 1000 Liter Fass mit den 500 Liter Granulat drin (große Oberfläche für Bakterien)
Mein Selbstgebauter Filter wirkt anscheinen wie die Hölle !!!

Ich freu mich so.... oder ist das jetzt zur Jahreszeit normal??


----------



## karsten. (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*



			
				bibabim schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> Mein Selbstgebauter Filter wirkt anscheinen wie die Hölle !!!
> 
> Ich freu mich so.... oder ist das jetzt zur Jahreszeit normal??



Hallo   

ist doch schön  

natürlich werden die Abbauvorgänge im Teich jetzt langsamer 
im Frühjahr zeigt ein Filter was er kann  

aber zeig doch mal Bilder ! 

mfG


----------



## bibabim (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Ach so, das heißt er baut jetzt eher weniger ab? Und ist trotzdem klar geworden? Wie geil ist das denn.....

O.K.  werde heute abend Bilder machen.
Willst du Bilder vom Filter-System, oder vom Teich?


----------



## karsten. (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*



			
				bibabim schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, das heißt er baut jetzt eher weniger ab? Und ist trotzdem klar geworden? Wie geil ist das denn.....
> 
> O.K.  werde heute abend Bilder machen.
> Willst du Bilder vom Filter-System, oder vom Teich?




und , und nicht oder !


----------



## Olli.P (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi Dieter,


Na, wenn du schon so fragst; von ALLEM was zu deinem Teich dazugehört........


----------



## bibabim (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Gut Gut, heute abend, wenn ich nach Hause komme, mache ich Bilder.
Was mir bei dem klaren wasser nicht mehr so gut gefällt, das man am Boden den Dreck sieht  Hoffe das kommt über den Foto auch gnaz gut rüber.. aber mal sehen.

MfG Dieter


----------



## bibabim (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

So, wie versprochen hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Teich. Meine Rohre sind noch unverkleidet. Da muß ich mir im Winter mal was überlegen wie ich das mache. Pumpe macht 45.000 Lieter die Stunde. Im blauen Fass sind Filtermatten drin, um das Grobe rauszuholen. Dann nur noch das 1000 Liter Fass mit 500 Liter von dem Granulat.
Mein Teich war komplett grün. Ich habe keine 10 cm gesehen, und jetzt.... siehe Bilder...
 
Es wird von Tag zu Tag klarer.


----------



## Frank (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hallo Dieter,

das sieht doch alles super aus. 1

Eine Frage: 
Wofür ist das graue Rohr, was aus dem Deckel der Blauen Tonne ragt? 

Und wenn es nächstes Jahr noch ein paar mehr Pflanzen gibt, werden die Algen größtenteils History sein.


----------



## bibabim (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Na ja....
Mein Nachbar ist mit dem Geplätschere nicht so einverstanden. Raushandeln konnt ich, das die Filteranlage am Tag läuft, doch kleinbeigeben mußte ich nachts.
Das heißt die Filteranlage läuft von 7.00 Uhr bis um 0.00 Uhr.
Und wenn die Filteranlage stoppt, läuft das Wasser, welches im Rohr ist zurück, und saugt mir so zuerst das blaue Fass, und dann das 1000 Liter Fass leer. Weil alles dicht. Wenn das graue Rohr offen aus dem blauen Fass ragt, kann es Luft ziehen, und somit saugt sich nur das blaue Fass leer. Das kann ich verkraften, denn da ist ja nur der Filterschwamm drin. Schlimmer wäre es wenn das 1000 liter fass immer leer gesaugt wird. 
Mein Granulat wird trocken, und alle lieben Bakties tot.

Sieht alles noch bißchen wüst aus. Wird aber im Winter und Frühling alles schön gemacht. Mein primäres Ziel war einfach das der Filter läuft, und vor allem wirkt!
Was meine 1400 Euro teure Oase-Anlage nicht geschafft hat, schafft mein für400 Euro (inklusieve Filtermaterial) gebastelter Filter in 3 Monaten ))))

Bin wirklich sooo froh, könnte in die Luft springen ))


----------



## Koiheini (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> das sieht doch alles super aus. 1
> 
> ...



oder die Fadenalgen wachsen prächtig.

Hallo Dieter - soweit haste ja alles im Griff. Sieht gut aus  

Allerdings haste ja auch kaum nennenswerte Fischkilo´s drin. Wenn Dich der Kaufrausch im Frühjahr packt wird Dein Filter wohl öfters gereinigt werden müssen. Zumindest die Matten. Also mässig einkaufen ,spart Geld und Zeit.

Ansonsten viel Freude an Deinem Teich.


----------



## bibabim (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Ja Koiheini. Hast ja auch recht.
Ich habe bis jetzt 3 __ Störe, 5 __ Goldfisch vom Hornbach und 10000000000000000 __ Moderlieschen drin. Die Biester werden langsam lästig. Wer weiß wie die vielen Bieser reingekommen sind. Die sind schlimmer wie die Kannickel.


----------



## Wilm (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Warum legst Du eigentlich das Rohr über den Bachlauf und nicht vorher auf der rechten Seite ? Im Rasen ist es doch schnell verschwunden ???

Sonst sieht der Teich doch schon richtig gut aus. 

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Olli.P (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi Dieter,

was Plätschert denn da so laut???

Der Bachlauf??

Kannste den nicht entschärfen???

Dann könntest du den Filter, so wie's sein soll 24h durchlaufen lassen.......... 

Und das __ Hel-X ist wirklich 1te Wahl seit dem ich das habe bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Teichwasser und auch die Algenmenge hält sich in Grenzen...........

Übrigens hab ich nach dem Einsatz von dem Hel-X meine UVC abgeschaltet und in Sachen Klarheit des Wassers hat es nix negatives ergeben


----------



## bibabim (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

@ Wilm
Ja, das werde ich denke ich auch noch machen. Ich hatte halt bißchen Angst, das die Pumpe das vielleicht nicht schafft. Aber sie hat mich eines besseren belehrt.

@Olli P
Ich hab es ja versucht. Aber 45.000 Liter ist halt ein Wort. Und ich habe es nicht geschafft. mit der provisorischen Matte vor dem Auslaufrohr ist es schon viel leiser geworden. Aber ich höre es im Schlafzimmer immer noch sehr deutlich, und denke jeden morgen erneut es regnet draußen wie die Hölle. Mir wäre auch lieber, wenn die Pumpe durchläuft. Hab mir gedacht ich mache an den Auslaufein Y-Stück. Das einmal in den Bachlauf fließt, und einmal direkt in den Teich. Wenn man das Rohr, welches dann direkt in den Teich fließt, etwas länger lässt, und ca 20 cm ins Wasser ragen lässt, sollte es dann lautlos sein....  So hatte ich es mir gedacht: 

Schieber 2 zu,   Schieber 1 auf  ==== Tagbetrieb
Schieber 2 auf,  Schieber 1 zu   ==== Nachtbetrieb

Doch man hat ja keine Lust jeden Abend um 0.00 Uhr die Schieber zu verstellen.... Gibt es da was elektronisches ?


----------



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi Dieter,


nach genauerem betrachten der Bilder würde ich sagen:


Du solltest da noch groben Kies o.ä. in den Bachlauf packen, so dass die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers ein wenig ausgebremst wird........... 

Und wenn du es dann noch so wie wir hin bekommst am Teicheinlauf eine Platte so einzulegen dass diese die Wasseroberfläche berührt, sollte das meiste plätschern weg sein.......... 

Wenn du dann noch einen Bypass anlegst, würde ich diesen sofort unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche mit einem Folienflansch realisieren!!

Wenn du das dann so machen willst, sollte es mit einem einmaligen einstellen der Schieber gegessen sein...........:

Denn den Wasserstand im Teich könntest du m.M.n. auch noch ein wenig höher machen....


Werde gleich mal ein paar Bilder schießen wie wir das gemacht haben.

So als kleine Anregung......:


----------



## bibabim (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

ja ja ja.. hau mal paar Bilder rüber....

LG Dieter


----------



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi Dieter,

hier die Bilder............

Der Bachlauf gerade mit Steinen eingerichtet...   

Vom kleinen Pf. in den Bachlauf..........  
und da Plätschert nix........... 

Der Einlauf in den Teich....   

Der Wasserstand im Teich ist jetzt auch noch ein wenig höher. Werde nachher nochmal ein Bild machen und gegen Abend hochladen......


----------



## bibabim (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

O.K. jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst...
Könnte ich mal versuchen. Aber bei dir laufen ja keine Wassermengen.... Bei mir kommen 45.000 Liter an :-(
Schon das aus dem Rohr fließen macht schon krach wie sau. Deshalb die Matte davor. die dämmt das ganze schonmal bißchen ab...

Aber du hast auch ein großes Algen Problem...??? Das sind Fadenalgen oder ??


----------



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi Dieter,


Jepp, bei mir laufen da "nur" ca. 4000L/h durch den Bachlauf..........: 

Aber wenn du das mit 'nem Bypass regelst sollte das bei dir auch klappen..... 

Und ja, das sind Fadenalgen. Und schon etwas ältere Bilder! Seit dem ich dann doch ein Paar Euronen in __ Hel-X investiert habe, und nur noch mit Grundwasser anstatt Leitungswasser nachfülle ist's schon besser geworden.

Und auch die meisten Pflanzen die ich am und im Teich habe, sind erst diesen Sommer dazugekommen, die müssen ja auch ein wenig Zeit zum anwachsen haben! Mal sehen ob die im nächsten Sommer besser kommen...... 

Aber ich bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden damit. Daher baue ich jetzt noch einen Abschäumer so wie hoffisoft, bzw. GERMAN-LOBO ......

Ich habe übrigens seit dem ich im August das Hel-X drinne habe die UVC aus und seit dem ist's mit den Algen m.M.n. auch schon besser geworden.....: 

Aber eben noch nicht optimal....... 

Daher wird eben noch ein bisserl experimentiert.........: 

Wenn ich dann evtl. die UVC doch noch wieder anschließe, dann wird die aber vor den Filter kommen und nicht mehr dahinter.
Da ich die UVC mit Schraubverbindungen eingebaut habe, könnte ich dann sogar beide Anschlussvarianten austesten............ 

Denn: Versuch macht kluch................


----------



## bibabim (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

lach...

und meistens auch: Versuch geht über Buch... 

Bei mir war das ähnlich. Habe jetzt keine UVC mehr drin. Und mein Wasser war 2 Jahre....  
Fadenalgen, Schwebealgen... bah.. Und das mit ner Oase Anlage, die für dieses Teichvolumen ausgelegt war, mit UVC und allem drum und dran.
Alles rausgeschmissen, und verkauft, und das Helix angeschafft, und selber rumprobiert.

Hatte einfach die Schnauze voll. Hab den ganzen Teich leergemacht, alles raus, mit dem Hochdruckstrahler in 2 Tagen die Fadenalgen von der Folie gekrazt. Ja, man kann sagen das waren Biester!!! 60.000 Liter wasser in 2 Stunden auf das Nachbrargrundstück gekippt... uiii uiii uiii.... Da war 3 Wochen lang Sumpf 

Leider hab ich zu früh wieder Wasser eingefüllt, und binnen 1er Woche war das Wasser wieder grün. Iss klar, keine Pumpe leif. Leider habe ich auch einen kompletten Sonnenteich. Meine Schattenspendenden Pflanzen (__ Efeu) sind noch nicht so weit.

Ich war echt kurz davor mit Chlor des Ding tot zu machen, und die Folie blau zu streichen )

ABER JETZT kommt er ganz groß zurück,  
Und mit Fischen werde ich bißchen auf Standgas fahren, um zu sehen ob alles so bleibt. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr noch garnicht, um zu sehen wie sich alles entwickelt....


----------



## Annett (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Hi,

ohne jetzt gaaaanz weit ausholen zu wollen.
Füttere doch mal die Suchfunktion mit "Algen", "Phosphat" und/oder "Nährstoffe". Sollte das nicht weiter helfen, dann lies das hier mal ganz in Ruhe und gründlich durch.

Ich denke, dann weißt auch Du, warum ein neu befüllter Teich fast zwangsläufig immer wieder grün werden muss.


----------



## bibabim (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: UV-C*

Ja Anette, das weiß ich doch. Ich hab das auch alles schonmal gelesen.
Wollte damit auch nur sagen, das der Filter wirkt. Mehr nicht.


----------

